# [SOLVED] Laptop to TV



## w111ylw (Aug 9, 2008)

hi i've connected my fujitsu siemans amilo D series laptop to my samsung lcd via s-video. i have messed around with my laptop settings with no luck. all i'm getting is a blue screen. can anybody help please? thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Laptop to TV*

Welcome to TSF - we're glad you found us.

Two things to check: you have to tell the laptop to send the signal to an outside monitor. That's usually done by hitting a certain key to cycle through this series: laptop only --> both --> external monitor only. It might involve hitting the Fn key and another one. It will be in your owner's manual.

Then the resolution needs to be set at something the TV can accept. Since you're using s-video that will be 720x470 max. Set the laptop resolution to its lowest and move up from there.


----------



## w111ylw (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Laptop to TV*

cheers al try that now!!!!!


----------



## w111ylw (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: Laptop to TV*

it worked woo hoo
thanks alot mate


----------

